

FB Home “will totally change the way you are wasting your life.” - dotcoma
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/04/facebook-unveils-new-waste-of-time.html

======
mtgx
Are people still so infatuated with Facebook that they would use a whole
launcher for it?

